# Sookie Painting



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

An assignment to paint "something familiar". I'm so sick of painting things in my home so I painted my baby girl 










Sorry its a bad picture, I took it with my phone.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is wonderful. You are very talented.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow - amazing!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh my god. the gorgeous velvety nose. i am blown away!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 


fracturedcircle said:


> oh my god. the gorgeous velvety nose. i am blown away!


Now that you mention it, I actually forgot to paint the rest of her nose! :roll:

I give pjm MAJOR props because those quills are so hard to paint. Its so tedious and I got sick of painting them 3 seconds in.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Omg...simply amazing  

Between you and pjm, I'm ashamed to call myself an art student  :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Annabelle said:


> Between you and pjm, I'm ashamed to call myself an art student  :lol:


nooooo! dont say that! PJM's the real talent here. I've been going to school for art for years and will still be in school for at least 3 more. She just has natural talent. I WISH I had that haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

WOW!!!! I LOVE IT! You did an AMAZING job! All the different textures are INCREDIBLE! 
I mean, the quills, the fur, the fabric & the blanket - WOW!

And it really, honestly looks like it could be real. I am VERY impressed. 

I'm gonna put it on my computer so I can study it! Hehehehhe!!! :twisted: :lol: 

edited to add: :lol: (I didn't want you to really think I had an evil plot)


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> And it really, honestly looks like it could be real. I am VERY impressed.
> 
> I'm gonna put it on my computer so I can study it! Hehehehhe!!! :twisted: :lol:
> 
> edited to add: :lol: (I didn't want you to really think I had an evil plot)


Thank you! Haha! I actually laughed at the devil face. No worries. They key is brushes, paint thinner/ water/ paint medium, and lots and lots of layering. I used oil what medium do you use?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the textures are amazing  

i can't wait till you and PJM help hedgies make their way into high art.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks 

I'm totally making Sookie famous. In what way? I dont know. When? I dont know that either.
But it *WILL* happen :twisted: I know one day I want to bring hedgehogs mainstream in art. Sonic will be all but a memory....


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

oh my good gravy! I have nooooo talent compared to you! I actually thought you posted a picture of your hedgie!! I said outloud "oh. my. gosh. did. she actually paint that? :shock: Its. PERFECT!"  Then I saw my piddly painting by my bed. I wish you gave lessons!! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I use oil too - I make far too many mistakes for watercolor & am way too slow for acrylic! :roll: 

gpluscats - you should post a picture of your painting too!

I love seeing everyones projects!

Ipercz - you make me want to take classes!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> I use oil too - I make far too many mistakes for watercolor & am way too slow for acrylic! :roll:
> 
> gpluscats - you should post a picture of your painting too!
> 
> ...


You should totally take classes. They help a lot. Or I would suggest getting painting magazines which you can get at book stores. They always have little tips that help. Or google.

I actually hate oil paint. Its messy and takes forever to dry. I love watercolor but I took that class before I took oil so maybe thats why. But I must say, with oil you can get very detailed. I'm not even sure how to paint with acrylic.

and yeah, gpluscpats post something!


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

as soon as i get my camera working again, i will  I paint like a 8 year old though, lol


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah! I'm sorry I spelled your name wrong. I must have been half asleep :x


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

its okay, alot of people do!  and if its easier, my name is Grace :lol:


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5710750335
one of my 5? lol im not sure


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

oh and thats acrylic, like 5 layers and then the yellow splashes. and the rest of mine are of regular stuff ...


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

OH WOW  !!!! that is VERRY good I to thought it was a photo!!! You must have a LOT of patience to paint that well!!! I love it


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

gpluvscats said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5710750335
> one of my 5? lol im not sure


Thats really cool! You should make some things and post them 



Midevalmiss said:


> OH WOW  !!!! that is VERRY good I to thought it was a photo!!! You must have a LOT of patience to paint that well!!! I love it


Thank you! It does take A LOT of patience and I often get frustrated and say how much I hate doing it but I actually love it. I'm VERY hard on myself. But its very therapeutic for me at the same time. Its a love-hate relationship haha :roll:


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, when I can hunt down the rest, I totally will


----------

